# a flower, a dog, a cactus... just some random B/W stuff



## carlita

comments and criticism are surely welcome.  :thumbsup:


----------



## nikon90s

you have a good eye, how long have you been shooting?   I would like a little less contrast on the 2nd one but other then that good job 8)


----------



## carlita

i guess it's been about 2 years now.  i didn't start getting into photography at all until i transferred to the school i'm at now (2 years ago) and decided on photography as my minor.  it has since become my major instead.   

anyway, i'm not surprised you said  that about the second pic.  i turned that in for an assignment in my very first photo course and the one complaint my professor had was that it was "too contrasty."  you're both right.  it is.


----------



## nikon90s

What do you shot with?


----------



## carlita

well, all those were taken with my nikon n60.  i'm almost ashamed to admit that i still don't really know all that much about cameras.  i feel like a complete moron trying to talk to people about that most of the time.   

i've got a couple of different polaroid cameras and a slide printer as well, and i've been working on becoming more familiar with those so i can play around with emulsion lifts/transfers and sx70 manipulation.  alternative processing totally interests me.  i've got the basics down but my main problem is that i have yet to get really good exposures to begin with.

here's one of the sx70 manipulations i did.  it's not great, but it's a start i guess.






i'd show you a couple of emulsion lifts too, but they suck big time.   :?


----------



## vonnagy

hi carlita,

nice, nice pics. i like them all - is the last one the cactus? 

nice effects on the last one, its hard for fathom someone actually doing that in darkroom w/o photoshop. I am completely clueless about camera and darkroom stuffl, my first SLR camera was my canon d10 digital so I never had to bother learning the 'hard stuff' from the dark room.

look for forward to seeing more posts from you! G'luck with with your courses 

cheers,
mark


----------



## havoc

Yep, very nice photos, the last one i think is a closeup of a bunch of bananas, (i may be wrong ) Nikon is right about your eye!


----------



## Dew

very interesting photographs    .. the first one's my favorite, very rustic looking


----------



## carlita

vonnagy said:
			
		

> is the last one the cactus?



the third one is the cactus.  i guess it's not what people would commonly expect when they hear "cactus" but i promise that's what it is.   havoc was right... the last one's a close up of some bananas.

and thanks for the kind words you guys.   :goodvibe:


----------



## havoc

Oh yeah, i was right,  what do i win? I am guessing a big old plate of nothing, but i had to ask


----------



## photobug

Soooo... you're messing around with the Polaroid _while_ it's developing?

How does one do that?  :? 

Jim


----------



## Jeff Canes

Like 3 & 4 the most, 3 is frame able IMO 

The SX70 thing - Does this effect only work with some Polaroid films? 
Do you rub the print with q-tip or something like that while it's developing?


----------



## carlita

> Soooo... you're messing around with the Polaroid while it's developing?



yes.  it's done with a particular kind of film (polaroid time zero).  one of its characteristics is that the emulsion stays maleable longer than other films.  roughly five days or so i think.  

i'm not that good at explaining these sorts of things myself so i won't even try to, but the polaroid website gives instructions.  i have a book that goes into more detail than the polaroid site does.  it cost me like 30 bucks, but it's a great book.  it's called polaroid manipulations:  a complete visual guide to creating sx-70, transfer and digital prints by kathleen thormod carr.


----------



## photobug

Interesting...

Now where the heck is the Polaroid camera hiding I wonder?   

Jim


----------



## metroshane

For some reason I love the dog one.


----------

